# high standard sentinel r107 opinions



## mrsnipy

a high standard 22 revolver was given to my son, it is like new with very few shots fired. anyone have any info on the gun is it a good shooter or isit a paperweight?


----------



## Mike Barham

As far as I know, these were good little revolvers. Not quite like some of High Standard's upper-end target pistols, but very good plinking and trail guns.

A little interesting reading on the Sentinels: 
http://www.theothersideofkim.com/index.php/ggps/5358/
http://www.notpurfect.com/main/sentinel.html

I will patiently await the arrival of *Bob Wright*, who will no doubt educate us.


----------



## milquetoast

Oh. My. God. A High Standard Sentinel. I had one of those like 40 years ago. I loved it, and would love to find another.
I remember that mine had a side-spitting problem. One (or more) of the chambers was not lined up properly with the barrel, so you didn't want to be standing to the side of the cylinder gap.
But still, I was new to shooting, and I thought it was the most wonderful thing in the world.


----------



## mrsnipy

Thanks gang, I thought it was a pretty neat copy of a smith design. we havent shot it yet but the day is young.


----------



## mrsnipy

Ok shot a box of 22 thru it today, there is a little side spitting but It might be the ammo std remington 22lr. it actually is a nice little gun and 9 shot to boot.


----------



## greenjeans

I have one that was given to me by my in-laws when they moved. It is 6" barrel, 9 shot. It has the heaviest trigger I have ever seen in double action, but is ok in single action. I shoot mine with CB caps for pest control in the back yard and to plink with some. Not worth much $, but I wouldn't think of getting rid of it anyway.


----------



## hberttmank

I had a Sentinel with a 4inch barrel in 22 magnum. This was back in the late 70s. The trigger pull was horrible, and it would misfire shooting DA quickly. Also it had fixed sights which were not very well regulated. I didn't care for it much, so it had to get traded off. High Standard made great 22 autos, I just didn't care for their revolvers.


----------

